# My older sister is a tatooist



## mikasa_90

My older sister is a tatooist (tatoo artist)

Come si traduce in Romeno?

Grazie


----------



## Kraus

Ci provo: "Sora mea mai mare e/este specialistă în tatuaje."
Aspetta il parere dei nativi!


----------



## cosmin

Kraus said:


> Ci provo: "Sora mea mai mare e/este specialistă în tatuaje."
> Aspetta il parere dei nativi!


E OK.


----------



## marian1954

la variante di Kraus e perffeto. (sora mea mai mare e specialista in tatuaj).


mikasa_90 said:


> My older sister is a tatooist (tatoo artist)
> 
> Come si traduce in Romeno?
> 
> Grazie


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## mikasa_90

I have a little doubt in pronunciation of '' tatuaje''

How is it?


----------



## jazyk

Pronounce it like French j or Tuscan g.


----------



## mikasa_90

Perfect!

Grazie


----------

